
A Code Red: Network Edition - kiyanwang
https://m.signalvnoise.com/inside-a-code-red-network-edition/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
I find it hilarious/annoying when authors put the TLDR; at the END of an
article (or post-mortem write-up in this instance). Since HN is a diverse
community (see Tabs vs. Spaces, Vim vs. Vi etc) I decided to take a look
around the interwebz to see if others tended to stick the TLDR; at the
beginning or the end of something and found this [1]

TLDR; Sometimes it can go _here_.

“ How Do You Use TLDR? Generally speaking, you should only use TLDR when
summarizing a piece of text, whether you’re the author or commenter. Using the
phrase TLDR without offering a useful summary for the content can come off as
intentionally rude (but of course, that may be your intention). When using
TLDR as a commenter, your job is very simple. Provide a useful summary that
other readers can understand or leave a snarky “TLDR” and come off as rude or
childish. When using TLDR as an author, your job is a little more complicated.
Placing a TLDR-summary at the beginning of an article or email can save the
reader’s time or serve as a quick introduction, but it can also give the
reader a reason to skip the details of your text. A TLDR-summary at the end of
a long text is sometimes more desirable, as it allows you to sum up all of the
details that the reader is digesting. But in some situations, this use can
feel a bit sarcastic. It’s as if the author is acknowledging that their own
wall of text can adequately be understood in a single sentence. As for
professional or scholarly use, it just depends on the context. As a rule of
thumb, don’t throw around TLDR anywhere you wouldn’t say LOL. But if you
really want to use TLDR in a professional environment (it’s big among
programmers, marketers, and writers), consider saying “TL;DR” instead. It
looks fancier than the basic TLDR, and it’s accepted as a word by Webster’s
Dictionary. So, TLDR: TLDR is a useful way to summarize details and speed up
communication. Use it when it feels right, and try to avoid sounding rude.”

TLDR; Or it can go _here_.

[1] [https://www.howtogeek.com/435266/what-does-tldr-mean-and-
how...](https://www.howtogeek.com/435266/what-does-tldr-mean-and-how-do-you-
use-it/)

